# Doe Panting Hard After Giving Birth.



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It got quite warm here today. First warm day so at first I wasnt too alarmed but Abelene is still panting quite hard and is very uncomfortable like something is very wrong. She passed quite a lot of afterbirth. All of it I am quite sure. She did not have a lot of bleeding at all. Her udder is huge. The kids have been nursing. It maybe that she has a lot of contractions going on still or that her udder is a problem. Is this just from the heat today?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you have any calcium drench? I'd give her some Calcium drench and some Karo to boost her sugar and calcium levels.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She has been taking extra calcium and took some this morn. I just went out there to see how she was.. she has been in the direct sun, poor thing. I hope that is all it is.. temperatures here have changed drastically today to over 70s and suddenly. She has shade on her now.. sun ended up shining directly into her barn stahl.. I still not sure. I will go out to give her some CMPK.(She hates that stuff) Hubby will be home soon. I will get a temp on her then. She may need some more calcium with such a huge udder. Poor thing in the sun like that today with no shade... it was for but a brief time tho.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Her Temp was 103.9. Is this normal after delivering to be a bit elevated like that? We will check again soon. Not sure if I should give her CMPK yet.. what if I overdose her on calcium?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She had a fairly normal delivery with no unusual bleeding. The last kid came out completely encased in its sack and swished out fast. She passed the placentas. The kids are nursing now regularly and she lets them. She just looks like she is in pain.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You aren't going to OD her on oral calcium, but by not giving Calcium and Something with Sugar in it to replace all she has lost you could kill her.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. temp is at 102. 5 right now. Her heart rate was unusually high .. too high at this point for me to give her that cmpk with Magnesium in it. that could make it worse so for now .. I am thinking that I actually have a doe with a heat issue.. and I feel terrible. When I left her to herself to attend to babies.. she had shade.. This is winter.. things have been cold here.. Not today... temperature was about 74 today.. Later on the sun shown direct with no shade. she was out there with the sun shining straight into that pen with no shade. I think I could have gave my doe heat stroke. Her udder is not hot.. babies are drinking. She is still eating plenty of grass/hay. She did have extra calcium this whole week every day. Right now .. I am worried about high heart rate.. it was 120 bpm just now. She has stopped panting. She has had plenty of molassas today too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

RunAround.. Thank you for your input. It really is hard to know what to do. I do not intend to 'kill' her by not giving her the CMPK. I will try to moniter her closely for next hour(s) and if she drops in temp.. I will know.. I do know that the heart is sensitive to magnesium. She has had quite a good diet balanced out. She is not acting like a doe with low calcium. She is very alert. I am concerned that she could have an internal bleeding that I am unaware of.. that may cause the rapid heart too.. So.. for now .. I am thinking she actually got too hot today.. that has me feeling worried too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If she has a bleed there isn't much you can do. And if she had a bleed she would not be alert, she would be depressed, shaky, showing signs of shock, white eye lids. I hope your right it's just heat stroke, good luck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks.. we are going to check on her again soon.. I have the CMPK ready to go if it is needed. She is resting now and doing better it seems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure... you give her shade....even if you have to move her somewhere else or put up a blocker to make it.....she needs to get out of the sun ..... If the babies are dry...you might be able to place a fan out there on low...to help circulate the air and to help to cool her... I am having the same weather changes and it is quit hot ...standing in the sun.....She is not use to it.......and on top of that... labor isn't the easiest when heat is involved as kidding can elevate her temp as well.......

Make sure.. she has plenty of liquids.. to help her stay hydrated.... I would maybe get a wet wash cloth and wipe her face with it.... to help try to make her more comfortable... :hug: 

I agree.. that if she is bleeding internally ...she will feel really down ...no energy....also ..check her gum color ...if she is bleeding out... her gums will be really pale white.... :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much Pam. I do feel terrible. It was just that brief part of the day when there was no shade out there when I left her alone-there was some shade still.. didnt think it out..I did get wet cloth and cool her face down. Poor thing. To make matters worse for her.. she ate that morning right before labor and did not get opportunity to digest her food which also contributed to this problem. They usually wont eat before labor..she did. She is doing well today. She is alert and even happy. Her rumen is working well and she is drinking a lot. I put up shade but I am still moving her today to her grassy pen area. Doesnt appear to be having any bleeding trouble.. eyelid/gum color is good. I think she had such a shock on her system and then to have all that food in her. Could have done her in.. just been so cold here.. didnt think to check back for shade. 

She woke me up last night in a panic yelling head off at my window. I thot, Oh no.. a baby is dead or she is in pain or..?! No..babies- they were all balled up together looking like one big goat and she thought she lost one. When I separated them for her to count.. she calmed right down. The rest of night I could hear her mumbling softly to her babies with happy sounds so I finally went to sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww... don't feel to bad ...the weather is really strange for this time of year..so how would you of known.... :hug: 

Eating prior to kidding... doesn't hurt them in that way..... some of my DOes do this... so no worries there...I would'nt let her eat grain though.. until she is back to acting normal....

Glad her Rumen is working well and she is drinking a lot... that is a plus...

I would watch her for a while...she may come down with pneumonia... Also ..she may get worms or cocci...she has gone through a lot of stress... so watch for that as well...

Good...  glad her gums are of good color...that is a very good sign... so.. I really don't think ..she is bleeding internally... :hi5: :hug: 

Oh poor momma... she is a very good momma..that is good she yelled though and told you ....that she felt something was wrong...sounds like a keeper to me... :greengrin: What a sweet goat... that would of been a very scary moment for sure for you as well....glad it was a simple fix..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so glad it ended on a good note last night. How is she today? I hope and pray she is back to normal.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She is in her new grass pen. I have kept this pen very clean for a year.. so the grass should be good. She is doing much better. I was going to worm right after kidding but I need to first get her rumen working well. I am afraid to do that right now but need to soon. Eating a lot of alfalfa/grass hay and this has been some good hay lately... good and clean.
She is also right out my frontroom and deck area where I can keep an eye on her easily. Yes, she has shade too now.
Thank you..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Abelene is doing well and putting on her weight. She is quite happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.... :hi5: :leap:


----------

